

Join the Dropbox Notes beta - flyt
https://www.dropbox.com/notes

======
mcmullen
I read "Dropbox Notes" and instantly thought "awesome! I can finally ditch
Evernote". Then I open the link and they talk about "a new way for teams to
write together". Firstly, can we please focus on the consumer? Secondly, can
we please focus on the UI? Thirdly, I'd just like a github-style UI for
personal note taking that is consistent across my browser, phone, tablet and
computers. That would be great; introduce language highlighting and it'd be
awesome. I'd pay more than my Dropbox fee for that.

~~~
nodata
Why not use Google Keep?

~~~
czottmann
I can only answer for myself here, but the reason I choose Evernote over GKeep
is:

Evernote is a company making money with their core product — which happens to
be Evernote, the note taking service. I pay for Premium because it's a great
service that works well for me, and the money I spend on them helps keeping
the company afloat.

Google Keep is a product that's not making any money. It's an experiment for
Google, the same way Google Wave was. I can't pay for it. While I honestly
admire their willingness to ditch experiments that aren't fruitful, it also
doesn't make me want to start relying on it because it might be taken out
behind the shed in 6 months time.

Well, that and the fact that the Evernote ecosystem is _huge_ — a big plus.

~~~
aries1980
It is a shame Evernote does not support free OS-es.

------
semerda
I hope they do something more innovative than the other guys. Like bringing
this collaborative notes feature onto the desktop vs another browser based
notes sharing site.

I use Dropbox on my computer as thought it's native to my OS.

When I open a browser then I go into the other world (the internet) where I
have many choices. Keeping it tightly integrated with my OS would give Dropbox
an advantage over the other guy that chose the easy way out.

------
nadc
I've been using this in beta since early march, if anyone has any specific
questions I'm happy to field them.

Personal findings so far:

\- Keyboard shortcuts are unparalleled compared to any other note taking app
I've used (both desktop & web). Not needing to use a mouse to move around
chunks of notes is highly productive.

\- Safari seems to lose sync more often than Chrome.

\- The design is really, really white. It took me a few days for it to stop
hurting my eyes after tabbing to it from my IDE.

~~~
ipsum2
What keyboard shortcuts does it have?

~~~
nadc
Full list here (on OS X):
[http://i.imgur.com/pdbHhZx.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/pdbHhZx.jpg)

Of particular note is the ability to move around lines of highlighted text
using option + keyboard arrows.

At first I thought it was just a neat feature, but now I pull my hair out
every time I use a text editor without it.

~~~
Artemis2
Doesn't OneNote have its fair share of keyboard shortcuts?

[https://support.office.com/article/65dc79fa-
de36-4ca0-9a6e-d...](https://support.office.com/article/65dc79fa-
de36-4ca0-9a6e-dfe7f3452ff8)

~~~
nadc
Quite the list! To clarify on my parent comment - by unparalleled I mean in
usefulness for writing notes, spec and lists of actionable items for teams.
Not just sheer quantity of shortcuts.

------
matthewarkin
Is this basically a newer version of Hackpad? (I believe Dropbox acquired
them)

~~~
tensafefrogs
Looks like it. And Hackpad is now open source:
[https://github.com/hackpad](https://github.com/hackpad)

edit: Looks like it's not quite there yet, but soon!
[https://twitter.com/bryanlanders/status/586235797571002368/p...](https://twitter.com/bryanlanders/status/586235797571002368/photo/1)

~~~
aries1980
How an empty repo can have 100+ stars?
[https://github.com/hackpad/hackpad](https://github.com/hackpad/hackpad)

------
lox
I was in on the beta for this and I just couldn't figure out what to use it
for. We use Google Docs, Trello, Confluence and Basecamp. I can't see where it
fits with any of those. Interested to see where this goes.

------
drikerf
Awesome, been looking for a drive replacement for writing short documents.

------
k_bx
I really hope I'll be able to throw out my Simplenote with this :)

------
JohnLen
This is something cool which I been hoping for.

------
pratyushag
The name is not very creative since Box came up with Box notes a while ago.
Not sure why they didn't try a different name instead.

------
phragg
Seems like a weak attempt to compete with Google Drive.

~~~
coke12
Comparing to Google Docs isn't the point. (Although it would be good if it
compares well.) This is really aimed at people who have already integrated
Dropbox into their workflow -- enterprise customers, mostly.

~~~
TrevorJ
Unless notes sits on your OS and doesn't require you to boot up your browser
and log into Dropbox then, yes they are competing with google docs. I work
with an organization that has dropbox set up for around 140 employees and most
of them don't use it beyond the desktop integration, why would they?

~~~
coke12
In my experience, the most common way to share files is by creating sharable
links at dropbox.com. In fact I think that might be the ONLY way that I'm
aware of.

~~~
dcre
You can share entire directories, like a network drive.

